# Eide



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eide may start tomorrow and if not then it will be Friday and this is about the only time of year that most places will close for a holiday and of course the roads out of Cairo will be choked with traffic.

Don't forget the clocks go FOWARD tomorrow night.


Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Eide may start tomorrow and if not then it will be Friday and this is about the only time of year that most places will close for a holiday and of course the roads out of Cairo will be choked with traffic.
> 
> Don't forget the clocks go FOWARD tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


It may start tomorrow, as in today may be the last day of Ramadan, or you mean tomorrow may be the last day of Ramadan? Just I'd planned for tomorrow still being the last day, gotta sort myself out if it could be today


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> It may start tomorrow, as in today may be the last day of Ramadan, or you mean tomorrow may be the last day of Ramadan? Just I'd planned for tomorrow still being the last day, gotta sort myself out if it could be today


Yes today could be the last day of Ramadan depending on which day you started fasting (some countries/mosques started on Thursday 12 August instead of Wednesday 11 August)


----------

